# Puppy ate plastic beads!



## Noobcakes (Jul 23, 2010)

I thought my parents were watching her while I was showering but I came out and she had attacked one of my mom's sandals that is decorated with little plastic beads in shape of a flower! I'm worried cause I have no idea what the plastic will do to her can someone help me please. There are no emergency vets here, and if I were to take her to a vet it would have to be tomorrow.she probably ate around 15 little plastic beads. The beads are quite small, but what about the plastic and her stomach?


----------



## Shandwill (Jul 23, 2010)

How big is your dog? How big were the beads? Does she seem to be behaving normally (ie. eating, drinking, bathroom habits)? I don't personally have much experience with this, but I know of dogs that have eaten CRAZY things and lived to tell the tale. I'm sure others will provide further advice quickly, hang in there! (And get your folks to help puppy-proof the place! =)


----------



## Noobcakes (Jul 23, 2010)

Shandwill said:


> How big is your dog? How big were the beads? Does she seem to be behaving normally (ie. eating, drinking, bathroom habits)? I don't personally have much experience with this, but I know of dogs that have eaten CRAZY things and lived to tell the tale. I'm sure others will provide further advice quickly, hang in there! (And get your folks to help puppy-proof the place! =)



My dog is only 2 months old, shes about 13 inches tall and 30 long :\ umm she ate it and I made her go outside, she pee'd and then tried to eat other nonsense in the backyard (a piece of charcoal, and some sticks) the beads are this big () <- or smaller


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

They'll pass with out any difficulty IMO. She shouldn't be able to digest teh plastic so I don't think you need to worry about any toxic effects, but purple tongue is an indicator of toxicity. just watch for lethergy, pale gums, vomiting. You can add 1-2 teaspoons of canola oil to her food to help "grease the tracks" and make passing them a little easier.


----------



## Noobcakes (Jul 23, 2010)

Thanks Shrink, I guess what I'm worried to most is that I just saw that there was a piece in shape of a flower that was maybe the size of a nickel. and if she were to show these symptoms, it would be after how long?


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

It takes about 45 minutes for food to start moving into the intestines, and about 48 hours to totally clear the system. If the one was the size of a nickel she' might have chewed it up first then swallowed it in which case I would suggest a half a piece of bread to help coat her stoamch and bind the bead parts so they can pass with out scratching the GI lining. Def. use the oil as well.


----------



## Noobcakes (Jul 23, 2010)

KK thank you, I'll try it tomorrow morning. She's sleeping normally atm. So when she wakes me at 3am I can see how she looks. Can I dip the bread in canola oil? or should i put the oil with her dog food?


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Most dogs like oil and will lap it up. Do you have any Vaseline (petroleum jelly)? You have to give it between meals, as it interferes with nutrient absorption, but it definitely greases everything through.


----------



## Noobcakes (Jul 23, 2010)

I don't have Vaseline, and don't even think that town carries that sort of stuff lol. But, I'll definitely "grease" her up tomorrow, and I guess I should get ready for diarrhea?


----------



## Cowgirl Kristin (Feb 19, 2010)

She should be ok! My 15 pound pup ate SOS pads, trash bags, wood, plastic, charcoal, poop, glass, rocks, and probably some other things that I forgot to mention. He would throw up what he couldn't digest, which is how I know he ate some of these things. Other things I would see in his poop or catch him eating. I had to keep him quarantined for a few months so he would stop eating EVERYTHING. This helped. Also, I made sure he always had something good to chew on, like a toy or a dental stick.


----------



## Noobcakes (Jul 23, 2010)

Thanks for all the help everyone 

But, I just found out that she didn't eat all of it! She ate 1 or 2 little beads which is fine. My mom said that she took the plastic flower off and some beads. So I'm much happier now  Good thing I asked her about her sandal, or else I would have fed her the oil, and probably would be cleaning my house atm 

Shrink, thanks for the advice though, if she ever does something like this again, at least I'll know what to do


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

You're welcome, and I have always just put the oil in their food. Actually my dogs get oils every night. I mix 8 oz warm water and 4 tablespoons bacon or hamburger grease and put a little on everyones food. I wouldn't suggest giving vasaline to a dog for this purpose. It's too thick and will affect nuitrition absorption. It shouldn't give the dog the runs. It should just make passing BM's easier. If you do get the runs from it, you used too much.


----------



## Noobcakes (Jul 23, 2010)

8 oz or water and 4 tablespoons each or divided to all your dogs?


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

1 cup with 8 ozs water, add 4 tablespoons bacon/hamburger grease to the 8 ozs water, then divide amongst the 5 food bowls. Just a little top dressing. not enough to make the kibbles swim but just enough to moisten each when stirred around.


----------



## Noobcakes (Jul 23, 2010)

Okay, I will try this tonight  My pup is not liking her kibble, so I put a little of watered down milk on it and she loved it. But, as I think you've stated some dogs are lactose intolerant (if she was, would she had symptoms now or when she's older?) so I'm trying to cut down on her milk. About the grease, can it be grease from country fried chicken ? cause that's what I'm making tonight.


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

No I wouldn't recommend second hand oil that you use to fry something. The animal fats in the bacon grease and hamburger grease are what is beneficial here. Either regular uncooked oil or grease derived from animal fats. She is still young so she may not develop any type of lactose intolerence until she's a little older soI would wean her off the diluted milk. Somtimes just warm water alone is enough to make the kibble mroe appealing and a little softer for pups teeth. Are you feeding a good quality kibble???


----------



## Noobcakes (Jul 23, 2010)

yes Purina puppy food. Will oil based on soy be okay? is "soy" oil vegetable oil?


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

Soy is the #1 cause of allergic reactions in dogs so NO. IT has to be canola oil or virgin olive oil. 

I would suspect your pup doesn't like her kibble because Purnia is kinda junky honestly (sorry) there are much better foods out there that aren't too far off in price like 4 Health at tractor supply.


----------



## tskoffina (Jul 23, 2010)

Dog_Shrink said:


> I would suspect your pup doesn't like her kibble because Purnia is kinda junky honestly (sorry) there are much better foods out there that aren't too far off in price like 4 Health at tractor supply.


He's in Brazil, so that might BE the best there, lol.


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

I think they can get olive oil in Brazil, or the drippings from cooked meats right? That's the best and only fatty oils I can comfortably recommend for this type of application.


----------



## tskoffina (Jul 23, 2010)

Dog_Shrink said:


> I think they can get olive oil in Brazil, or the drippings from cooked meats right? That's the best and only fatty oils I can comfortably recommend for this type of application.


I meant the Purina food, they may have a tractor store, but not like a chain, and they probably don't have the same brand foods other than the REALLY commercial ones.


----------



## Noobcakes (Jul 23, 2010)

Well we have other brands but I haven't seen "4 health" around. I think Purina is the only brand, that I've seen that is international. But, yes I guess I could just put some extra virgin olive oil. My mom usually makes country fried everything lol so it's hard to just get grease from cooked meat. But, I guess I can use the extra virgin olive oil, and wait next time my mom fries bacon and save all that up


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

We have bacon here like daily (thanks to my addiction  ) So all we do is keep a bowl in the firdge and just add drippings to it as we get them.


----------



## Noobcakes (Jul 23, 2010)

I will definitely go buy bacon on monday since I'm going to a wine festival this weekend  But will buy fresh bacon and fry them up


----------



## SMV (Oct 8, 2019)

Willowy said:


> Most dogs like oil and will lap it up. Do you have any Vaseline (petroleum jelly)? You have to give it between meals, as it interferes with nutrient absorption, but it definitely greases everything through.


----------



## SMV (Oct 8, 2019)

Petroleum Jelly is highly toxic for dogs!!!


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

This thread is 9 years old. The OP is no longer active here and the emergency most certainly has long passed.


----------

